# T+ Pygmy Python?



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 24, 2014)

What does everyone think of this Pygmy Python?

:shock:


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 24, 2014)

wow! :shock:

Was this bred in Australia?


----------



## zulu (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure what is but i want one!


----------



## MathersD (Feb 24, 2014)

Only one . Would take a handful. Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 24, 2014)

Woahhh I'll take it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 24, 2014)

Unfortunately its a bit of a waiting game to see if the hatchy darkens with age, but you may well have a special animal there.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Certainly looks T+ from that pic. Congrats.


----------



## yellowbeard (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing Amazon said:


> What does everyone think of this Pygmy Python? :shock:



It looks like you have a T+ Pygmy Python to add to your T+ Stimson's Python, good work AA!

BTW how much are the T+ Stimson's Pythons and the Granite Spotted Pythons?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 25, 2014)

The special Pygmy python was bred in Melbourne.

The Granite pair sold. 

Anyone interested in genuine T+ Albino Stimson pythons please send us a PM.


----------



## snakebag (Feb 25, 2014)

looks T- to me


----------



## lexy1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow thats amazing pure T+ stimsons, pure T+ pygmy pythons wont be long till you crack the pure T+ spotteds hey?


----------



## zack13 (Feb 25, 2014)

snakebag said:


> looks T- to me


The eyes are a dead give away that it isn't T-. Looks T+ to me. Congrats.


----------



## cairnsplecs (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry zack 13 mayb a stupid question but how are the eyes differ between t- and t + ?


----------



## saximus (Feb 25, 2014)

cairnsplecs said:


> Sorry zack 13 mayb a stupid question but how are the eyes differ between t- and t + ?



T- is amelanistic or what most people call albino. So the eyes also lack melanin and will be a pinkish sort of colour. 

Cool snake AA. I hope you're onto something


----------



## cairnsplecs (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers for that always learning awesome looking animal


----------



## snakebag (Feb 25, 2014)

I noticed that but looks way to orange to be T+ maybe it will look more T+ after a shed or maybe its something like a "coral glow" in the ball python morphs. Maybe it's just the picture.


----------



## the_brad (Feb 26, 2014)

As far as I know T+ is as rare as T-
We have had very few T- animals produced in oz. 
dosn't everyone find it odd that it's perfect timing for all these so called T+ stimys and Pygmy pythons to be turning up? I produced T+ childreni cross Macs last year, the hets I have (childreni cross Mac) look like pure Macs! It'll be interesting to see how big this T+ "Pygmy" gets lol


----------



## the_brad (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## lexy1 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_brad said:


> As far as I know T+ is as rare as T-
> We have had very few T- animals produced in oz.
> dosn't everyone find it odd that it's perfect timing for all these so called T+ stimys and Pygmy pythons to be turning up? I produced T+ childreni cross Macs last year, the hets I have (childreni cross Mac) look like pure Macs! It'll be interesting to see how big this T+ "Pygmy" gets lol



Yep exactly my point ha ha!


----------



## zulu (Feb 26, 2014)

the_brad said:


> As far as I know T+ is as rare as T-
> We have had very few T- animals produced in oz.
> dosn't everyone find it odd that it's perfect timing for all these so called T+ stimys and Pygmy pythons to be turning up? I produced T+ childreni cross Macs last year, the hets I have (childreni cross Mac) look like pure Macs! It'll be interesting to see how big this T+ "Pygmy" gets lol



So your saying the pygmys can turn into harlem globe trotters !


----------



## the_brad (Feb 26, 2014)

Something along those lines.. Probably wouldn't be that noticeable tho lol


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 26, 2014)

Very interesting


----------



## jacorin (Feb 26, 2014)

haha brad.... been commenting on your post in Ant Python Lovers......


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 27, 2014)

View attachment 306244


Genuine T+ Stimsons, no 1/2 breeds here!


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazing Amazon said:


> View attachment 306244
> 
> 
> Genuine T+ Stimsons, no 1/2 breeds here!


Must be translucent as I can't even see it


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 27, 2014)

*Genuine T+ Stimsons, no 1/2 breeds here!*

Genuine T+ Stimsons, no 1/2 breeds here
!


----------



## jacorin (Feb 27, 2014)

Because i'm a Masochist,could you Pm the prices of the stimmies please mate???? just to put me out of my misery


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 28, 2014)

lexy1 said:


> Wow thats amazing pure T+ stimsons, pure T+ pygmy pythons wont be long till you crack the pure T+ spotteds hey?


If you took the time to actually read the post you may realise that we are asking people's thoughts on it and not claiming it as a T+ hence the ?


----------



## lexy1 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's funny when the thread says T+ Pygmy. But congrats mate I'm not getting into an argument on here.. Cheers Alex


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe I should have asked what peoples thoughts are rather than a ?


----------



## jahan (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks like the Pearl perthensis that Henrik Herold/Denmark bred.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 5, 2014)

Freshly Shed


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 5, 2014)

image called T+ Stimsons....
have you got any pics of parents?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a typo when I saved it. Normal looking parents. Will post parents when I get a chance. It is not for sale so no PM's please


----------



## Vixen (Mar 5, 2014)

This reminds me so much of the little Port Mac I hatched out last season, unfortunately it was very weak and did end up passing away with an enlarged heart. 

The colour was exactly the same as what you have there, I hope you have better luck than I did - it looks beautiful!


----------



## bredli (Mar 5, 2014)

This yearling perthensis was quite light as a hatchie, Not so much as your one pictured. I think you will have a better idea of what's going on with it as a yearling. Might be natural variation or you might have something special, Could be T plus or maybe a hypo.


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks T+ to me (I'm no expert) its quite nice seeing more and more possible morphs getting around, congrats to the breeder, hopefully it proves out for them...that stimmy looks amazing!


----------



## VasO (Dec 9, 2014)

Any update on how this little guy is going?


----------



## JJS-Reptiles (Dec 9, 2014)

It's certainly a very nice snake ...


----------



## Foozil (Feb 22, 2018)

Any updates? @Amazing Amazon


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 15, 2018)

bump, very keen to see how this went.


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 11, 2018)

just saw this thread, I'm really interested to see the progress.


----------

